# Tankless Wtr Htr Choices



## rgf (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm about to begin a demo/rebuild of my bathroom in a cabin and am looking at 2.5 GPM/220volt electric tankless water heaters. Any feedback on reliability of the major brands? Rannai/Bosch etc


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

